

MorpHex, a hexapod robot - luuse
http://zentasrobots.com/2014/04/17/outdoor-footage-of-morphex-and-a-servo-failure/

======
amckenna
The original post debuting the hexapod design:
[http://zentasrobots.com/2014/03/17/morphex-
mkii/](http://zentasrobots.com/2014/03/17/morphex-mkii/)

------
amckenna
What an awesome design. I would love to build one of those if they had a kit
you could buy.

------
carlosdp
Reminds me a lot of
[http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Droideka](http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Droideka).
Would be very interested in reading about the software used to coordinate
everything.

~~~
jared314
It reminds me more of the Planet Ice tanks from Shadow Raiders[1]. They even
rolled like the MorpHex[2].

[1] [http://youtu.be/7TfF3TUFNE8?t=8m49s](http://youtu.be/7TfF3TUFNE8?t=8m49s)

[2]
[http://youtu.be/-R_QhDBjKBQ?t=11m34s](http://youtu.be/-R_QhDBjKBQ?t=11m34s)

------
stepstep
Check out his robotic ant too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDaNkff5Yyg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDaNkff5Yyg)

------
tagawa
Beautiful. Is this the only one of its kind or are there other known hexagon-
based robots? Seems such a practical design after seeing it in action.

~~~
User8712
How is it practical? It's a beautiful design, but far simpler designs can run
circles around it in every scenario I can imagine. A small version might make
for a fun desk toy. When I think practical, I think Boston Dynamics.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISznqY3kESI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISznqY3kESI)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b4ZZQkcNEo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b4ZZQkcNEo)

------
san_dimitri
Wish sometime in the future such devices get waterproofed and can be used to
search missing airplanes. Lost a loved one :(

~~~
siliconviking
Very sorry to hear that.

------
dm2
What's with the high-pitched noise in the videos? Is that coming from the
robot or the camera or what?

I'd like to see this robot be built: [http://youtu.be/cU-
cO0RvpwQ?t=23m31s](http://youtu.be/cU-cO0RvpwQ?t=23m31s) FlexBot by Jamie
Hyneman

~~~
makomk
Motor and gear noise from the servos, probably.

------
devindotcom
Very Masamune Shirow! I like it. Seems like its mobility is pretty limited,
though - except going downhill, of course.

I wonder if you can steer it at all while rolling, perhaps by going into that
sort of pill bug shape a bit and messing with the weight distribution?

~~~
nardi
You should probably watch the video.

~~~
devindotcom
I did. Where else would I get "Masamune Shirow-esque"? I mean control while
it's rolling downhill. They put it in semi- mode later, but I don't remember
them controlling it while it was going down the driveway.

------
logikblok
This is amazing but I did have to check myself when I said what a cute robot!

~~~
Qantourisc
No it's creepy IMO. (But cool.)

------
michaelchum
Amazing, looks like transformers will someday be a reality!

